# confused on start up



## wapaksentra (May 2, 2005)

hey all i have a 2002 nissan sentra ser spec v just purchased from dealership. ok the car has that i have noticed so far: cold air intake,greddy shutoff timer, lowering kit, custom exhuast, and the dealership "says" it has an ecu that is suppose to support a turbo BUT no turbo, the guy who traded it in didnt get the kit on it yet. now here is my thing. ok if i run the car for about an hour and shut it off it will either start right away or rollover about 6-10 times then start if i give it some gas or just let it go. i checked the battery and alternator to see if there was a decrease in the recharge on the battery but no go any ideas?


----------



## Sorority Demon (Jul 15, 2005)

sounds like another sentra with a fpr issue. if thats the case, what is happening is your fuel pump isnt producing enough initial fuel pressure to start up. the first time you crank it, the pump is still priming, then by the 2nd time you crank it, the pressure is up to where it should be and starts right up. quite a few of us here have the same problem.


----------



## wapaksentra (May 2, 2005)

Sorority Demon said:


> sounds like another sentra with a fpr issue. if thats the case, what is happening is your fuel pump isnt producing enough initial fuel pressure to start up. the first time you crank it, the pump is still priming, then by the 2nd time you crank it, the pressure is up to where it should be and starts right up. quite a few of us here have the same problem.


is there a fix or is this something im just going to have to live with?


----------



## Sorority Demon (Jul 15, 2005)

You can either deal with it, meaning you have to wait 3-6 seconds before you crank it. I ususally wait until it stops beeping and it almost always starts up that way. Or you can replace the fuel pump.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

sounds like ya bought a car that was beaten to hell.

yank off the turbo timer, you don't need it.

As for the ecu being "turbo ready", that's a crock. ain't no turbo ecu's for these cars.

prolly a fuel pump issue.


----------



## wapaksentra (May 2, 2005)

Sorority Demon said:


> You can either deal with it, meaning you have to wait 3-6 seconds before you crank it. I ususally wait until it stops beeping and it almost always starts up that way. Or you can replace the fuel pump.


 hrm i think ill deal with it till winter when the car goes underconstruction and replace it then here is my car no engine view though http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2127505/


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

wapaksentra said:


> is there a fix or is this something im just going to have to live with?


I'm a Nissan tech and there is a bulletin on this problem. I recently did this bulletin on an '04 sentra with the 2.5 engine. You'll need to take your vehicle in and get it done. It involves removing the fuel pump and replacing the plastic assembly the pump is enclosed in. Takes about 1 hour to do.


----------



## wapaksentra (May 2, 2005)

metro273 said:


> I'm a Nissan tech and there is a bulletin on this problem. I recently did this bulletin on an '04 sentra with the 2.5 engine. You'll need to take your vehicle in and get it done. It involves removing the fuel pump and replacing the plastic assembly the pump is enclosed in. Takes about 1 hour to do.


thank god its on warranty then thanks for all the help guys


----------



## jcrow (Sep 27, 2005)

wapaksentra -- The TSB's for you car is at.

http://www.nissanhelp.com/Bulletins/Sentra/2002/1.htm

Your TSB for your problem is at 

http://www.nissanhelp.com/Ownership/Bulletins/Nissan/2005/NTB05-052.htm

TSB 05052. Same problem with me 03 GXE. After they did the TSB works great. Good luck


----------



## slhaas (May 1, 2005)

Sometimes my '04 1.8s cranks a while unless I wait a few seconds. Would this be the same thing? I also hear a high pitched, barely audible constant whine from the rear of the car that the dealer claims to be the fuel pump. They said that sometimes fuel pumps just make that noise new or old. I think this is shens, but whatever. With the cold startup thing would I be able to get the pump replaced for free under the 3/36000 b2b warranty? I assume the 10/100000 extended warranty wont cover it, so if I can get them to do it, I want to get it done before I hit 36k.


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

slhaas said:


> Sometimes my '04 1.8s cranks a while unless I wait a few seconds. Would this be the same thing? I also hear a high pitched, barely audible constant whine from the rear of the car that the dealer claims to be the fuel pump. They said that sometimes fuel pumps just make that noise new or old. I think this is shens, but whatever. With the cold startup thing would I be able to get the pump replaced for free under the 3/36000 b2b warranty? I assume the 10/100000 extended warranty wont cover it, so if I can get them to do it, I want to get it done before I hit 36k.


Your 100,000 mile warranty will definitely cover it.


----------



## slhaas (May 1, 2005)

metro273 said:


> Your 100,000 mile warranty will definitely cover it.


I thought the 100,000 mile warranty was only for lubricated parts such as the engine and transmission. Is this an actual malfunction they will replace, or is it just part of owning a sentra?


----------

